# General > Genealogy >  The Cormack Family/Wick

## wendycor

Can anyone help?  I am trying to find  out more about my great great grandfather, who was Captain Daniel Cormack. I know he was the captain of the Heroine schooner and that his life was taken on board this vessel in 1853, but I cannot find any further information on his life in Wick before this.  I want to find out where he lived in Wick and what happened to his family there. I am planning a trip to Wick later in the year. Thank you for any help with this.

----------


## Cormack123

I have a lot of Cormack family history from Wick, but I don't recognise your ancestors name. However most of my family were Master Mariners and many died at sea. One James Cormack was harbour master at Wick about 1860s. I think Cormack is quite a common name there, so probably no relation

----------


## Tricia

First:   James Cormack b 1802 - died 1876 Harbourmaster was son of Alex Cormack and Margaret Hunter.   He married Margaret Budge.    My family.

Second:   Daniel  Cormack b 1813 Wick  died 1853.  He was son of a Donald Cormack(a merchant in Wick) and Mary Henderson.  
 Daniel was the Master of the Heroine from August 1851.  He had been at sea from first post as a "boy"  in  1829 .    
Parents married: 1 JAN 1803  Wick, Caithness, Scotland     ....    
 Daniel's siblings that I know of   
William bapt 1 Jun 1804 in Wick witnesses Witness Peter Maclean, Postmaster, and John Cormack .  (maybe John was a brother of Donald)
 Alexander 1806  and Margaret 1809

His father Donald died 1825 aged 60.. son Alex was a Customs officer in Scrabster and died aged 53.   (from gravestone) 

Wendy - I would love to know who Daniel married that leads down to you being his g g granddaughter.  
He seems to have moved from Wick to England where he took various ships. 

Tricia

----------


## Cormack123

Tricia
I am not sure if my history is entirely accurate, but I seem to have traced quite a lot the same as you, but with a few anomolies
Alexander Cormack, son of Alexander Cormack and Jenett Sutherland, married Margaret Hunter and had a son James who married Christina Budge, daughter of Alexander Budge and Margaret Henderson. James was a master mariner and had several sons who also went to sea, and at least 2 maybe 3 died at sea. He persuaded his youngest son David not to go to sea and David became a solicitor. My family. James was Deputy Harbour Master at Wick and then Harbour Master at Wick after leaving his last ship. 
So much of your research seems to tie in with mine.
I would be interested in comparing notes and sources.
Best regards
KC.

----------


## Tricia

> Tricia
> I am not sure if my history is entirely accurate, but I seem to have traced quite a lot the same as you, but with a few anomolies
> Alexander Cormack, son of Alexander Cormack and Jenett Sutherland, married Margaret Hunter and had a son James who married Christina Budge, daughter of Alexander Budge and Margaret Henderson. James was a master mariner and had several sons who also went to sea, and at least 2 maybe 3 died at sea. He persuaded his youngest son David not to go to sea and David became a solicitor. My family. James was Deputy Harbour Master at Wick and then Harbour Master at Wick after leaving his last ship. 
> So much of your research seems to tie in with mine.
> I would be interested in comparing notes and sources.
> Best regards
> KC.


Hi KC,   So far my link to yours is via BUDGE.   Cormacks however are also part of my direct line.  Can you comfirm Alex (who married Margaret Hunter)  above as a son of Alex C & Jenett(Janet) Sutherland?        I notice a lot of people have listed them on ancestry trees.   Although on there some just copy wrong data.    
Tricia   born a MORE in Wick.

----------


## Cormack123

Tricia
I am fairly sure I have evidence of this. I will search it out and post it.
KC

----------


## Tricia

> Can anyone help?  I am trying to find  out more about my great great grandfather, who was Captain Daniel Cormack. I know he was the captain of the Heroine schooner and that his life was taken on board this vessel in 1853, but I cannot find any further information on his life in Wick before this.  I want to find out where he lived in Wick and what happened to his family there. I am planning a trip to Wick later in the year. Thank you for any help with this.


Wendy
Are you still checking in here.  I have more info on Daniel.
Tricia

----------


## Cormack123

Hi Tricia
Have been having problems with posting. Not got absolutely positive evidence, but on gravestone of Alexander & Margaret in Wick, they did have  daughter Jennett who died as a child, and could have been named after grandmother. Some of the ages and dates don't quite tie up but there seems to be some misquoting/transcribing of ages. 
KC

----------


## mixo

Hello Cormack researchers of Wick,

Greetings from West Gippsland, Victoria, Australia. I have only recently found your forum, resulting from in-depth research for a Family History site building project, I am hosting. More concisely, one of my great uncles Archer Angus Skinner, born in Victoria in 1890 and served in WW1, married Margaret Green Cormack ( great aunty Rita ) in Leith in 1918, before they resettled permanently in Australia.

My access to your country's records is quite limited from here, however if my notes are accurate, I believe aunty Rita was born in Wick, to Walter G Cormack (born c1855) and Maggie N. McAlpin in 1889 (born 1859). Rita graduated in 1915 at Glasgow University with a Master of Arts, and the Uni has just posted a photo I have of her on her graduation day.

I have recently learnt from a postcard Archer wrote, mentioning he briefly met Ritas brother James Cormack in the trenches at Dardenelles, before James went back home. I found our Cormack clan living at Kirkhill house on a Census, but unfortunatley I am not having any luck tracing James's war record from Down Under. I am also keen to learn of any more family connections of Walter G Cormack.

If I may add, my eyes nearly popped our of my head when I found one of your old Forum archives, mentioning a Walter Cormack, lodged by a P Cormack.

I have set up a web site on our Skinner family from London, and have added a small amount of info about our Cormack connection per
http://www.skinner.org.au/archer_angus_skinner.html

and at Ancestry.com per

http://person.ancestry.com.au/tree/4...09990961/facts

I would really appreciate any leads you may be able to relay back to me, in regard to this enquiry. 
In the mean time, warm regards from chilly Victoria, and thanks for your time.
K. J. Mixo Sydenham

----------


## wendycor

Dear Tricia, 

I'm sorry I have only just read the messages. I gave up after a while last year as I didn't think anyone would ever reply, so thank you. 
The history prior to Captain Daniel Cormack (my gg grandfather) being murdered at sea I know very little of, but myse,f and my cousins had come across his parents Donald and Mary. Have you seen the article about the murders on board his ship http://www.aberdeenships.com/single....0&index=100065 . Daniel married Eliza O Connell (my gg grandmother) in 1848 Tynemouth, Christ Church, Northumberland, England. They had a son who was also Daniel Cormack who was born in India in 1851. As Eliza and Daniel were left on their own they somehow ended up in Bath. Daniel then married Miriam Fisher in 1882, and went on to have many children one of which was my grandfather Septimus Cormack who married Henrietta Jane Cormack, and they had three children Rita, Raymond and Brian (Brian was my father).  This is the framework of information which I have found so far, but I would like to learn more about his life in Wick and also how did he end up in India, and having a son born there. Eliza's history is something which I would like to find out more as well. I know that she was born in Limerick Ireland and that she had a brother who was a doctor living in or near Kent (Dr Morgan O'Connell). Hope that all makes some sense!?  Please let me know if you find out anything in addition.
Wendy

----------


## wendycor

Hi Cormack 123, thanks for replying. I am wondering if James Cormack was Captain Daniel Cormack's nephew. As Alex Cormack was the brother of Daniel (if it's the same Alex?) I do seem to recognise James Cormack.

----------


## wendycor

Hi Tricia, 

Ive replied to you further down the thread. 
Wendy

----------


## Alastair Banks

I have from the Board of Trade, Agreements, crew lists and muster rolls of British merchant vessels, compiled at English sea ports, BT 98/540 details of the voyages of the vessel Earl Gower in the half-years ended June 1836, December 1836 and June 1837. James Cormack is listed as age 32, born Wick and is master of the ship, having joined the ship in February 1833.
My ancestor, John Banks, was mate during the period March 1833 to 27 February 1837, the last trace I have of him.

----------

